# Goodbye...



## Riptide (Jul 22, 2014)

...for about 5 months or so. I gotta go to basic training in Missouri and I don't know their rules with cellphone usage so I probably wont be on a lot or ever. And if I am it will be on my cellphone.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 22, 2014)

Riptide said:


> ...for about 5 months or so. I gotta go to basic training in Missouri and I don't know their rules with cellphone usage so I probably wont be on a lot or ever. And if I am it will be on my cellphone.



Oh noes! Well, Missouri is pretty rough on cell phone usage. It's illegal to carry one here, but legal to talk on it in your own home. It's illegal to buy it, but you can't be arrested for just having it in your house. Kinda weird like that  

I'm kidding of course. Missouri can be a lovely, lovely place. Just watch out, we have a LOT of meth labs.

You better come back!


----------



## LeeC (Jul 22, 2014)

Whoa, what are we going to do without your vibrant presence and imaginative stories? You will be missed :-(


I remember in the fifties, starting my service at Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri. Don't know what they do now, but the first day they cut my hair (the only thing closer would have been shaving my head). 


I wish you godspeed and good fortune, and hope you're back soon  


LeeC


----------



## Gyarachu (Jul 22, 2014)

:hi:





:sorrow:








:ChainGunSmiley: <---------- Rip when she comes back in 5 months


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 22, 2014)

Good luck. We will keep a light on for you.


----------



## stormageddon (Jul 22, 2014)

LeeC said:


> Don't know what they do now, but the first day they cut my hair (the only thing closer would have been shaving my head).


Oh dear. Men should treasure their hair while they still have hair to treasure.

Good luck, Rippy. Next time I'm lying in front of the telly on a toffee apple binge, gut protruding from the waistband of my coffee-stained pyjamas, I'll think of you, and know that someone, somewhere in the world, is exercising so that I don't have to.

Seriously, good luck <3 knock 'em dead (not literally, I hope).


----------



## aj47 (Jul 22, 2014)

Have fun.  My daughter did hers in Georgia and she did have cell access for a few hours / week.

We'll be here awaiting your return.  Be strong.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 22, 2014)

What is going on?  Why are so many of you now in Missouri?  It's my state, back off!

(Joking!)

We'll miss you, Rip.


----------



## Greimour (Jul 22, 2014)

I won't say goodbye Riptide, I will just send you off with this:

[video=youtube_share;WY0QcSQf_mc]http://youtu.be/WY0QcSQf_mc[/video]


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 22, 2014)

Rip I will keep you in my thoughts.  You were made to this, I am proud of you for serving our country


----------

